# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..4/19/15



## jd56 (Apr 19, 2015)

Spring time is bike search time! 
With everyone doing their spring cleaning and the beginning of the swap season, I'm sure there were some great finds that you guys are itching to show off.

Let's see what classics you have found from this past weekend.  Whether it be bike related or not.  Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

I don't have room for or know much about child's tricycles but, couldn't pass this Colson up. The only stamping I could find was an "E" under lots of house red paint at the base of the down tube.  











It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 19, 2015)

59 Golden Flyer before and after pics. Made my own head light lenses, and bought a nicer used head badge on feebay. Was actually able to re-use the original rivets!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 19, 2015)

*sunday show and tell*

looks really good evans200      thumbs up on this one!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## petritl (Apr 19, 2015)

This week I picked up a pair of badges,  a NIB inner tube, a old set of pedal car wheels, old original snapshot, long spring saddle, and a micro car. The car is going to the Jefferson swap with me to find a new home this coming weekend.



.


----------



## decotriumph (Apr 19, 2015)

I actually got this ca. 1948-50 Hawthorne a few weeks ago but finally got around to unpacking and assembling it this week. The seller wasn't a bike guy so I enlisted a volunteer to help get it to me. A big thanks to Euphman06 for picking it up and shipping it to me. The CABE rocks!







I also got one of Joe's radial engines (and borrowed his pic here), a gift from Tad Petri as thanks for a favor I did for him. The CABE rocks (again)!


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Got a ton of stuff at Copake this weekend..... I'll try to post some photos.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm glad it got there safely! I always bite my nails in the transit time....





decotriumph said:


> I actually got this ca. 1948-50 Hawthorne a few weeks ago but finally got around to unpacking and assembling it this week. The seller wasn't a bike guy so I enlisted a volunteer to help get it to me. A big thanks to Euphman06 for picking it up and shipping it to me. The CABE rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 19, 2015)

Tried to buy it at Ripley Cycle Jumble last year, but the seller changed his mind and couldn't part with it. But at saturday's Ripley he sold it at last


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

He is a small pile of stuff I got. I did get a few other things. Lots of badges, and a few bikes. 

   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Also got this early New Departure motorcycle hub.   Catfish


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 19, 2015)

I got this & some other random stuff.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 19, 2015)

Picked these up at the Copake swap-


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 19, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Picked these up at the Copake swap-




Nice bikes there Bri wish I could have gone well there's always next year.  Syclesavage


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> Nice bikes there Bri wish I could have gone well there's always next year.  Syclesavage




Next year? You gotta go every year!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2015)

Found a nice all original 1980 Schwinn Cruiser 5 from an estate. And a beater 54 CWC Western Flyer. Probably drag both to Ann Arbor next weekend.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Delta disease*

Again no DELTA bicycle stuff this week that i need but i did find this 1941 DELTA 50 pg. fishing tips brochure with DELTA lanterns in original mailer in beautiful condition.


----------



## mike j (Apr 19, 2015)

*Back in black*

At least it will be. Picked up this PWP at Copake. Thats Pope w/ potential. Model 41 Columbia and a nice pair of wood hoops to fit. Looking forward to bringing her back. I think Buddha approves.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

mike j said:


> At least it will be. Picked up this PWP at Copake. Thats Pope w/ potential. Model 41 Columbia and a nice pair of wood hoops to fit. Looking forward to bringing her back. I think Buddha approves.




That was a nice find. The seller had a few nice old bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2015)

Brooklyn Dodger back together again! ....with Jersey.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 19, 2015)

Got this one finished this week.  Got to take it for a spin on Friday, pretty damn fun.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh yea... I forgot that I picked this up this week. With all the Copake stuff, and getting ready for Memory Lane, it slipped my mind.   Catfish


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 19, 2015)

Sweet Score Ed


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 19, 2015)

even though i'm a DELTA guy thats really nice


----------



## jkent (Apr 19, 2015)

Here are a few things I picked up this week. Original rechromed prewar drop centers and nice set of drum brakes & PW 6 hole chrome rack.
The rack was painted black when I got it, I had no idea if there was any chrome left under the paint or not.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 19, 2015)

copake pick


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 19, 2015)

Its was a busy week, and spent money without a swap to go to.  I was told the Elgin was a 35' Westfield built.  I believe the red one is a huffy.  No idea what the little one is.  A 24" silver king, I can't wait to get this one together.  Then a The World badged bike, I have the pieces soaking right now.  I am looking for any info for these.  I have more pictures and serial numbers if you would like.  Thank you, Frank


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 19, 2015)

Ahhh Copake


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> copake pick




So you were picking pockets?


----------



## petritl (Apr 19, 2015)

jkent said:


> Here are a few things I picked up this week. Original rechromed prewar drop centers and nice set of drum brakes & PW 6 hole chrome rack.
> The rack was painted black when I got it, I had no idea if there was any chrome left under the paint or not.
> View attachment 209744View attachment 209745View attachment 209746View attachment 209747View attachment 209748




Those expanding drum brakes are nice


----------



## jkent (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you! they will fit right in on my next project i'm gathering parts for.
JKent


----------



## merlin278 (Apr 19, 2015)

Early morning pick at the swap, 1901 Monark  cushion ride. I also found a 1934 Blue Ribbon truss frame.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 19, 2015)

*From VA with love*

Despite not being able to get the time off to make it to copake I managed to keep myself busy locally in the bit of time I had off work this weekend. 

Picked up this Western Flyer survivor that I'm going to put up for trade shortly and here is a teaser pick from the seller of my new favorite women's TOC bicycle, this bike has all sorts of interesting features that I look forward to documenting in photo- some very interesting frame designs that I am hoping some members will be able to identify as it has no badge. 26'' wood wheels which seem original as 28'' won't fit, fixed hub with very interesting arrangement, and it is hands down the lightest TOC bike I've ever lifted, I'll weigh it and photograph it tomorrow to share with the world.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Sweet Score Ed




Thanks! I've been trying to get one with a box for years. I've seen a few other boxes, but this is the first one I could buy.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> Ahhh CopakeView attachment 209761View attachment 209762View attachment 209763View attachment 209764




That's funny!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 19, 2015)

Sweet Monarch Cushion merlin278!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 19, 2015)

Just arrived, still in the box. I guess I'll call it my Dayton/Firestone 
combo for now.


----------



## cheeseroc (Apr 20, 2015)

*late 40s shockmaster*




Nothing really to show from Copake.  It was my first time and it was overwhelming!  Not knowing what stuff was worth made me hesitate and miss on a lot of stuff but the only one I keep thinking about was an older Elgin boys bike.  Anyway, picked this up at the englishtown swapmeet on Sunday.  Went looking for parts for my baja bug and  I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it but I guess that's how this becomes more than a hobby.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 20, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> So you were picking pockets?




when you get this,,

how much for this bike
$2k
would ya take $1450
sure
can i ride it first 
sure
it's to heavy i can't ride it...........how bout $1k
go away

 do whatcha gotta do


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 20, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> when you get this,,
> 
> how much for this bike
> $2k
> ...




Wait!!...Balloon tire bikes are heavy!?!?! This is the first Ive heard of this!


----------



## rickyd (Apr 20, 2015)

cheeseroc, I have been advised the straight sided springs as opposed to barrel shaped indicate prewar fork. Rick


----------



## randallace (Apr 20, 2015)

What's the shockmaster worth ? I have one I May part with, came on a  1941 CWC ladies roadmaster , it's still as found - had the frame blasted and found a crack, so considering parting the rest ....


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> Just arrived, still in the box. I guess I'll call it my Dayton/Firestone
> combo for now.




Wait, what? I thought you were a Schwinn guy......


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ed, only 80%, moving toward the dark side. Marty is rubbing off on me.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 20, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> when you get this,,
> 
> how much for this bike
> $2k
> ...




True story. Worked out good for me though.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 20, 2015)

NOS Seiss battery can with switch.


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> Ed, only 80%, moving toward the dark side. Marty is rubbing off on me.




What you and Marty do when you are alone is your own business.... I don't want that image in my head.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 20, 2015)

bri-in-ri said:


> true story. Worked out good for me though.




!! Ha  !!


----------



## cheeseroc (Apr 20, 2015)

rickyd said:


> cheeseroc, I have been advised the straight sided springs as opposed to barrel shaped indicate prewar fork. Rick




Hmm.  I read that the post war forks have pins where the blades meet the crown and the prewar have eccentric bolts.  Is one more valuable than the other?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 20, 2015)

catfish said:


> What you and Marty do when you are alone is your own business.... I don't want that image in my head.




No worries there, we have never met.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Apr 20, 2015)

*Lamps*

I was able to expand my lamp collection at Copake - lots of them in the auction and some I could afford.


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2015)

1898Columbia said:


> I was able to expand my lamp collection at Copake - lots of them in the auction and some I could afford.View attachment 209859




Copake was like Lampapalosa! Lots of lamps.


----------



## jkent (Apr 20, 2015)

randallace said:


> What's the shockmaster worth ? I have one I May part with, came on a  1941 CWC ladies roadmaster , it's still as found - had the frame blasted and found a crack, so considering parting the rest ....




I might be interested in the shockmaster fork if it's a prewar.
Price??
Thanks,Jkent


----------



## randallace (Apr 20, 2015)

I have no clue what it's worth -


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 21, 2015)

Sunday, Tuesday does it really matter


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 21, 2015)

If you're looking for a bike project that would be a good rider when you're done, that Mead is an excellent candidate. That frame size is about right for an adult, not small like most of the ballooner frames.



bikeyard said:


> Sunday, Tuesday does it really matterView attachment 210138View attachment 210139View attachment 210140View attachment 210141View attachment 210142View attachment 210143View attachment 210144


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 21, 2015)

SirMike1983 said:


> If you're looking for a bike project that would be a good rider when you're done, that Mead is an excellent candidate. That frame size is about right for an adult, not small like most of the ballooner frames.




The Mead is good size.  I believe that it is a Superbe Ranger.  The tires blew right up.  The rear actually holds air. Amazing.  I really bought it for the saddle, but after getting it home and looking at it better, I like it.


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 22, 2015)

Well not  find but my Spaceliner was used in a current Amazon film....


----------

